# What's the best way to crush kidney beans with minimal equipment



## healthyMan (May 27, 2012)

I'm trying with a cutting board and some spoons (decent sized wooden ones), it's taking forever !


----------



## Zhizara (May 27, 2012)

I either use a slotted spoon to put some on the cutting board and mash with a fork, or just a few mashes with a potato masher right in the pot.  I intentionally got a potato masher with mostly flat surfaces for just this reason.


----------



## leasingthisspace (May 27, 2012)

I haven't ever tried crushing kidney beans like this but what about in a gallon ziploc unzipped with a rolling pin? I use a ziploc to pound out chicken because its a lot tough then plastic wrap.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2012)

Heh.  At first I thought you were talking about dry beans.  

Stick blender or hand mixer?  Maybe the food processor?  There'd need to be some liquid involved.


----------



## justplainbill (May 27, 2012)

Blender, food processor, foley strainer / food mill, coarse strainer and wood potato masher.


----------



## buckytom (May 28, 2012)

boxing gloves and a referee on the payroll...


----------



## Somebunny (May 28, 2012)

Okay......the obvious question..........why do you want to "crush" kidney beans?  Could they be mashed instead, what are they intended for.  Curious minds want to know!  ;-)


----------



## gadzooks (May 28, 2012)

I don't know beans about kidney beans, but when I mash up cooked pinto beans for refritos, I leave 'em in the pot and use a manual potato masher, one with small square holes in a round face and a wooden handle. Been doing it that way for years. I have a mixer and a food processor and all that stuff, but for refried beans, who wants all the hassle of set up and clean up?


----------



## Somebunny (May 28, 2012)

gadzooks said:
			
		

> I don't know beans about kidney beans, but when I mash up cooked pinto beans for refritos, I leave 'em in the pot and use a manual potato masher, one with small square holes in a round face and a wooden handle. Been doing it that way for years. I have a mixer and a food processor and all that stuff, but for refried beans, who wants all the hassle of set up and clean up?



+1 Gadzooks!


----------



## Mel! (May 28, 2012)

I use the whizzer I whizz soup with. I think, is called a wand whizzer. Though, if you use this you would need to do the whizzing in bursts, as the motor heats up and it can break the whizzer if it gets too hot. 

Mel


----------

